# WLAN: Adhock-Verbindung zwischen XP & Vista



## bigtail (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

folgende Szenario:

*Laptop1:*  Windows XP Pro SP2 und integrierter WLAN-Karte Standard G.
*Laptop 2:* Windows Vista Ultimate und integrierter WLAN-Karte Standard G.

Kennt jemand eine Anleitung bzw. Tutorial, dass beschreibt, wie ich zwischen den beiden Laptops eine Adhock-Verbindung herstellen kann?

Danke


----------

